# Is 6000 MB/s possible???



## bamhm182

Hey, my dad said that with the Comcast takeover of Adelphia that our internet will go up to about 6000 Mb/s, do you think that this is actually possible or do you think he got confused and meant 6000 kb/s? My money is on the option that he misheard the news and it's 6000 kb/s, which is still awesome considering that I rarely ever get speeds above 1000 Kb/s on a really good day. Does anyone know what speeds Comcast gets?


----------



## Geoff

It's impossible to get 6000MB/s though a cable line, unless he has some sort of fiber optic going to your home.  He either meant 6000Mb/s, or 6000KB/s.


----------



## bamhm182

[-0MEGA-];516986 said:
			
		

> It's impossible to get 6000MB/s though a cable line, unless he has some sort of fiber optic going to your home.  *He either meant 6000Mb/s, or 6000KB/s.*



I know he meant 6000 MB/s or KB/s because, even though it would be awesome it'd be impossible to have 6000 Gb/s and they wouldn't have 6000B/s because that would be slooooooooow. But anyways, I googled Comcast's speeds, they have 6000 KB/s, which is still A LOT better than what I've got now, I googled Adelphia's speeds and people were saying that ther get about 500 or 600 kb/s, so that's about 12 times faster still!    I guess I will find out tonight if the chance is good or bad...


----------



## Geoff

bamhm182 said:


> I know he meant 6000 MB/s or KB/s because, even though it would be awesome it'd be impossible to have 6000 Gb/s and they wouldn't have 6000B/s because that would be slooooooooow. But anyways, I googled Comcast's speeds, they have 6000 KB/s, which is still A LOT better than what I've got now, I googled Adelphia's speeds and people were saying that ther get about 500 or 600 kb/s, so that's about 12 times faster still!    I guess I will find out tonight if the chance is good or bad...



Your getting connection speed and download speed mixed up.

6000Kb (~6Mb), is normal for cable internet speeds.  The 500-600 your finding is the download speed.

Dont get KB and Kb mixed up


----------



## bamhm182

Oh... I've got no idea what I'm talking about than... I thought Kb and KB are the same thing.  I think I was reading that thier download speed is 6000 Mb/s I'll find the article again, and if you can, would you mind reading it and telling me what you think it means because I don't know and you obviously do.

EDIT: OKay, I found the articles, here they are:
Comcast's
The bell just rang, so I have to go, I'll put up the one for adelphia later.


----------



## Geoff

Well my guess is that its 6000Kb/s, which is about 6Mb/s.  It's a fast connection, but sounds about the same as most cable connections near me.

The 500-600KB is about what you would get in KB/s when downloading from sites.


B = Byte, and b = bit.  So 6000Kb/s = ~ 750KB/s download speed from websites and such.


----------



## bamhm182

OKay, thanks, that makes more sense, I guess I'll be finding out in a few hours what's up because it's changing tonight, thanks for your help!


----------

